# The War on Christmas



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

This is my favorite time of year to be yelled at by a bunch of Bill O'Reilly wannabes for expressing my freedom to believe what I want. All that complaining about the "politically correct left," and then as soon as someone refuses to recognize Christ on a day that isn't his birthday, and even calls it "Yuletide" or "Midwinter Festival," the politically correct right loses their cool.

But the facts are the facts. The full tree comes from norse/germanic pagan traditions, though it was an oak not a fir. December 25th comes from the Roman Dies Natalis Solis Invicti, the birthday of the Unconquered Sun (not son). It certainly is not the correct date for Christ's birthday. Gift giving and "merry" making comes from Saturnalia. Bringing greenery into the home, charity, and lights all come from the Roman New Year. Christmas caroling has roots in Yule singing and "Koliada." 

It's kind of a well documented fact that the church used traditional European celebrations and replaced some of the important pagan figures in order to fuse the cultures together. So. When people who no longer believe in Christanity still want to celebrate in traditional ways that have been around longer than Christianity, it isn't a "war on Christmas," you're just trying to force them to be politically correct because you're reacting emotionally.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you jump up and down screaming at Halloween ????


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> This is my favorite time of year to be yelled at by a bunch of Bill O'Reilly wannabes for expressing my freedom to believe what I want. All that complaining about the "politically correct left," and then as soon as someone refuses to recognize Christ on a day that isn't his birthday, and even calls it "Yuletide" or "Midwinter Festival," the politically correct right loses their cool.
> 
> But the facts are the facts. The full tree comes from norse/germanic pagan traditions, though it was an oak not a fir. December 25th comes from the Roman Dies Natalis Solis Invicti, the birthday of the Unconquered Sun (not son). It certainly is not the correct date for Christ's birthday. Gift giving and "merry" making comes from Saturnalia. Bringing greenery into the home, charity, and lights all come from the Roman New Year. Christmas caroling has roots in Yule singing and "Koliada."
> 
> It's kind of a well documented fact that the church used traditional European celebrations and replaced some of the important pagan figures in order to fuse the cultures together. So. When people who no longer believe in Christanity still want to celebrate in traditional ways that have been around longer than Christianity, it isn't a "war on Christmas," you're just trying to force them to be politically correct because you're reacting emotionally.


Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm Christian and I don't care what people do during holidays as long as they don't behave like Richards. I'll respond positively and in kind to any gesture of good will directed my way.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

TripleD said:


> Do you jump up and down screaming at Halloween ????


Only if Monster Mash is on. Are you actually trying to make a point right now?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Don't care how/if people celebrate the holidays as long as they extend me the same courtesy.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't believe there is a war on Christmas, no more so than Christians in America are being persecuted like some people like to say. It's all a fallacy promoted by a few impatient and disappointed people with an unfulfilled agenda.

I think it's just a case of certain people wanting to believe those things, and wanting to make other people believe it, because the Christian bible says they are supposed to expect it to happen, actually promises that it will happen. But the promises are not happening the way they expect and want it to so they think if they insist often enough to everyone else that it is happening then that will force some of the promised prophecies in their book to come true.

I don't understand why people like that would wish for promises of war and persecution to happen to them just so they can justify making agenda driven martyrs of themselves for the sake of unfulfilled prophecies from a book. I'm guessing they have to wish for it to happen so that it will make the book and its prophet(s) look worthy of their belief. I think that's kind of weird but I guess they're entitled to believe whatever they want just like everyone else is entitled to believe whatever they want.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Fennick said:


> I don't believe there is a war on Christmas, no more so than Christians in America are being persecuted like some people like to say. It's all a fallacy promoted by a few impatient and disappointed people with an unfulfilled agenda.
> 
> I think it's just a case of certain people wanting to believe those things, and wanting to make other people believe it, because the Christian bible says they are supposed to expect it to happen, actually promises that it will happen. But the promises are not happening the way they expect and want it to so they think if they insist often enough to everyone else that it is happening then that will force some of the promised prophecies in their book to come true.
> 
> I don't understand why people like that would wish for promises of war and persecution to happen to them just so they can justify making agenda driven martyrs of themselves for the sake of unfulfilled prophecies from a book. I'm guessing they have to wish for it to happen so that it will make the book and its prophet(s) look worthy of their belief. I think that's kind of weird but I guess they're entitled to believe whatever they want just like everyone else is entitled to believe whatever they want.


Another :bow:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The trolls are thick today


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> The trolls are thick today


I don't think I'm trolling. Just stating what I believe.

Be honest and tell the truth now. Do you really believe there is a war on Christmas? If you do can you tell me what evidence you see of it? Because I'm sure not seeing it from where I live.

I'm looking at the noon news on TV right now and they just did a positive human interest news piece about the giant "singing Christmas Tree" constructed somewhere in USA. The tree is composed of many tiered platforms, it's cone shaped with a wide base and comes to a point at the top and the platforms hold more that 300 teenagers all singing Christmas carols and hymns. It's a huge enterprise with a lot of work gone into it, all lit up and the songs the kids are singing are all real Christmas songs that are about Christmas and Jesus, they don't mention any other holidays or religious characters.

So if there is a war on Christmas then why am I seeing stuff like that on the news? Why are there so many towns putting up their annual Christmas decorations on their main streets and in stores and churches and parks and on trees everywhere with bright lights and nativity scenes and signs that say "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year" ????


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha! As noted in another thread, my son's most recent assignment was to do an essay on Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays, Which to use? and elaborate on reasons for and against each. It was a wonderful opportunity to teach him about Political Correctness. 

If I remember properly, one of the first terms to be relegated to the dustbin was "retard". While the dictionary definition of "retard" is "to slow or lessen" and when applied without hatred to certain people, it was an apt term to use. However, as humans do, it was regularly used in a hateful manner. 

Why Political Correctness? How come someone had to come up with rules for other people regarding their choice of words? Because some people are downright hateful. So what do some think is necessary? To act in a hateful manner towards all regardless of the intent of each and every one. 

PC is a scam, it is not in the best interest of all because most people do not need their speech corrected, theirs is not done in a hateful manner.

Really, I do not care who comes up to me, if they speak in a polite fashion, it really does not matter what they say. I will respond in kind. 

I will say Merry Christmas to one and all and sometimes "Happy Birthday Jesus" [even though it is months away from the estimated real birth date]

I was able to and am comfortable that the premise of "War on Christmas" was completely explained to my son and he agreed that is was "much about nothing..."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As I follow a Pagan belief and the Christian holiday occurs a few days after my Winter holiday and other religions Winter holidays occur before or during my observation period, I simply offer a greeting of "Happy Holidays" when pressed to do so beginning around December 1st as generally all religious beliefs tend to observe their Winter celebrations close to and following Meteorological Winter regardless of their actual method of reckoning.

In over 40 years I have not found any follower of any religion with a Winter holiday observation offended by my wish of "Happy Holidays".


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> The trolls are thick today


I love it. When you post an opinionated thread, or someone else does, and it's obviously intended to make a point that you know some people here will agree with and some won't, you don't call it trolling. But you will now. Hypocrisy, like I said to someone else today, is a nasty trait.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> The trolls are thick today


I guess the King of them ought to know.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I guess the King of them ought to know.


Yes, you should.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I am going with GruÃ vom Krampus this year_. 









_


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Christmas is fun. Even for nonbelievers it is fun. 

If a person is a serious Christian then I can see why they would not celebrate. A serious Christian should hold the Sabbath on Saturday also.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> I guess the King of them ought to know.


And here we thought you were a woman


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> I am going with GruÃ vom Krampus this year_. _


_

I thinking saturnalia... :kiss: :buds: _


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TripleD said:


> Do you jump up and down screaming at Halloween ????


Only if wearing a Hillary Clinton costume


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Shrek said:


> As I follow a Pagan belief and the Christian holiday occurs a few days after my Winter holiday and other religions Winter holidays occur before or during my observation period, I simply offer a greeting of "Happy Holidays" when pressed to do so beginning around December 1st as generally all religious beliefs tend to observe their Winter celebrations close to and following Meteorological Winter regardless of their actual method of reckoning.
> 
> In over 40 years I have not found any follower of any religion with a Winter holiday observation offended by my wish of "Happy Holidays".


Yea I've always said Happy Holidays.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

IMO Christmas is just a lot of commercial and self-centered non-sense - mixed in with some joy, peace and goodwill. 

Enjoy it on whatever level you wish. 

I just look forward to it being over with.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Good for trucking tho


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

wiscto said:


> Yea I've always said Happy Holidays.


Scrooge~! And when I run across someone like YOU, I Answer back *"Merry CHRISTMAS"*
Like it not, I don't Give A Rip.
But that is what YOU will hear from ME~!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

happy holidays fits better in multicultural settings because some people are celebrating Christmas, some Chanukah, some yule, some the solstice, some kwanza.

if you live in an area where most people are Christian then it fits but if you live in areas with other religions then saying merry Christmas might be meaningless or insensitive.

if someone said happy Chanukah to me it would mean nothing to me and it might irritate me if they insisted that I acknowledge Chanukah or say it back. I am not Jewish so I do not care about Chanukah


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

While Christmas means Christ's Birth to me, it is not an insult for others to find different meanings for that period of time. When God decides that it will be important to them, then it is important to them.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAUKPHDr0dg[/ame]


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

plowjockey said:


> IMO Christmas is just a lot of commercial and self-centered non-sense - mixed in with some joy, peace and goodwill.
> 
> Enjoy it on whatever level you wish.
> 
> I just look forward to it being over with.


One of my dear friends is a First Nations elder and he told me yesterday he wants to shoot the fat white boy in the red suit because all he does is cost him a bunch of money.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Jesus was not born on Christmas anyway so it really is not the holy day people make it out to be. 

it is a wonderful time of good will and people trying express the compassion of Christ though, and that makes it a magical time of year where people are inspired to love their fellow man......and woman haha (for any nit picky feminists that may make a stink about the expression fellow man.)


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Scrooge~! And when I run across someone like YOU, I Answer back *"Merry CHRISTMAS"*
> Like it not, I don't Give A Rip.
> But that is what YOU will hear from ME~!


What if that person is a Jew? You coukdnt be bothered to wish him something appropriate to his religion?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I like Jewish people. I worked 3 summers at a Jewish Girls Camp teaching horseback riding. I got to like Lox and Bagels. Yummy. And at Christmas time it IS to say Merry Christmas to whomever. I don't first ask Are YOU a Jew, are you offended by those if they say Merry Christmas. stupid and Foolish~!!!!!!

Time to Get The Heck OFF THIS PC CRAP~! Oh My Words will offend me, better shut up then. You know where those people can go the don't you.! LOL


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *arabian knight*
> _Scrooge~! And when I run across someone like YOU, I Answer back *"Merry CHRISTMAS"*
> Like it not, I don't Give A Rip.
> But that is what YOU will hear from ME~!_


Um Woolie if you happen to wander through this thread this would be a perfect example of what I meant about being persecuted for obnoxiousness sake.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> I like Jewish people. I worked 3 summers at a Jewish Girls Camp teaching horseback riding. I got to like Lox and Bagels. Yummy. And at Christmas time it IS to* say Merry Christmas to whomever*. I don't first ask Are YOU a Jew, are you offended by those if they say Merry Christmas. stupid and Foolish~!!!!!!
> 
> Time to Get The Heck OFF THIS PC CRAP~! Oh My Words will offend me, better shut up then. *You know where those people can go* the don't you.! LOL


So your philosophy is one should say what *they* think is right, and to Hell with anyone who is offended?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> I like Jewish people. I worked 3 summers at a Jewish Girls Camp teaching horseback riding. I got to like Lox and Bagels. Yummy. And at Christmas time it IS to say Merry Christmas to whomever. I don't first ask Are YOU a Jew, are you offended by those if they say Merry Christmas. stupid and Foolish~!!!!!!
> 
> Time to Get The Heck OFF THIS PC CRAP~! Oh My Words will offend me, better shut up then. You know where those people can go the don't you.! LOL


Then I guess you wouldn't be upset by a stranger wishing you Happy Hanukkah.

A simple kindness isn't "PC crap", it's civility.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> So your philosophy is one should say what *they* think is right, and to Hell with anyone who is offended?


Because it's all about him. If you greet someone with a holiday salutation, might be nice to try fitting it to the person. Otherwise, just wish yourself a merry christmas and be done with it.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

arabian knight said:


> ..... Time to Get The Heck OFF THIS PC CRAP~! Oh My Words will offend me, better shut up then. You know where those people can go the don't you.! LOL


&#1089;&#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1099; &#1079;&#1080;&#1084;&#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1089;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1094;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1103;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1057;&#1101;&#1084; :grin:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

That's the beauty of this time of year. Everyone gets to observe it in their own way.

I bet there are some who stand up an aluminum pole in their home and enjoy a Castanza style Festivus For the Rest of Us to get through the month.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

saying happy holidays is not about being pc. Saying happy holidays in a mixed crowd is just considerate. Saying happy holidays to members or your Christian church might not be appropriate though because you both share the same faith and convictions.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> *saying happy holidays is not about being pc. Saying happy holidays in a mixed crowd is just considerate.* Saying happy holidays to members or your Christian church might not be appropriate though because you both share the same faith and convictions.


Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> I like Jewish people. I worked 3 summers at a Jewish Girls Camp teaching horseback riding. I got to like Lox and Bagels. Yummy. And at Christmas time it IS to say Merry Christmas to whomever. I don't first ask Are YOU a Jew, are you offended by those if they say Merry Christmas. stupid and Foolish~!!!!!!
> 
> Time to Get The Heck OFF THIS PC CRAP~! Oh My Words will offend me, better shut up then. You know where those people can go the don't you.! LOL


Well, when I was a kid I said merry Christmas to a few jews and they snapped back pretty nasty telling me they do not celebrate Christmas because they are jews, or others would simply say happy Chanukah back in an unfriendly and challenging way as if to imply that Chanukah was the real holiday of the season not Christmas. This backlash was not from other kids but from adults.

People are even starting to complain about decorations in public spaces 
and holiday parties in public schools.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Can you imagine if we had the same problem with the greeting of Hello?

Shalom?
Hello?
Hola?
Greetings?
Cheers?

Can you imagine if everyone got twisted out of shape if they didn't like the way YOU said hello?
Can you imagine getting twisted because you don't like the way everyone else said hello?

Crazy huh?

If someone says merry christmas to me, I will return it with the same.

I am friendly w/ everyone I meet, tell them to have a great day, enjoy the sun, etc.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

It is not crazy because America is an English speaking country and we say hello here.

When I go to Poland I say hello and thank you in polish.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Ding, ding, ding, we have a winner!


As an atheist I appreciate any good wishes I receive regardless of the beliefs of the person offering them. I live in a predominately Christian area so I generally offer a sincere wish that they have a merry Christmas and a happy new year. 

To all of you I wish your lives are filled with joy and happiness all of your days.

Jim


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you jim


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Well, when I was a kid I said merry Christmas to a few jews and they snapped back pretty nasty telling me they do not celebrate Christmas because they are jews, or others would simply say happy Chanukah back in an unfriendly and challenging way as if to imply that Chanukah was the real holiday of the season not Christmas. This backlash was not from other kids but from adults.
> 
> People are even starting to complain about decorations in public spaces
> and holiday parties in public schools.


For the most part it isn't complaining about the decorations, or the holiday parties it is the exclusion of their holiday. Some don't like their children being exposed to other teachings. Those people I feel sorry for.



Jim


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Last year at our company party, the toast went from one to another happy holidays, merry Christmas, happy Chanukah, Solstice and on. No one was offended that I could tell and we had a super time!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

City Bound said:


> It is not crazy because America is an English speaking country and we say hello here.


I love people, and I do not exclude myself from people because they are different than me......I embrace that.

One of my favorite places to shop is in a heavy Jewish neighborhood. 
I do not expect "merry christmas" nor do I go out of my way to 'shove it in their face'......No sense in 'proving the stereotype right' 

It's the same principal.
We fuss and whine about this 'christmas' nonsense, why not get all worked up on the way we say 'hello'......


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Because generally hello is hello just said in different languages. They generally mean the same thing. Merry Christmas, happy chanaka, happy solstice, happy kwanza, they generally do not mean the same thing, they are very often in deep conflict with each other.


To jews, jesus is a criminal and a deified fraud. To Christians, celebrating nature and the solstice is devil worship.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fair enough.

It's too bad people have to behave poorly.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Because generally hello is hello just said in different languages. They generally mean the same thing. Merry Christmas, happy chanaka, happy solstice, happy kwanza, they generally do not mean the same thing, they are very often in deep conflict with each other.
> 
> 
> To jews, jesus is a criminal and a deified fraud. To Christians, celebrating nature and the solstice is devil worship.


You are mistaken. They generally do mean the same thing. While the religions may be in conflict those making the gesture of wishing you a happy day on the day that is important to them are all wishing you well. 
Accept it as such and life is much more pleasant. 

Jim


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Scrooge~! And when I run across someone like YOU, I Answer back *"Merry CHRISTMAS"*
> Like it not, I don't Give A Rip.
> But that is what YOU will hear from ME~!


LOL!! If you had comprehended the OP, you would probably have realized that I really don't mind if you say Merry Christmas to me. Anymore than I mind if a Jewish person says Happy Hanukkah. Your angry outburst in this thread is really just proof that _you_ are the problem with the season, not the people who say Happy Holidays as a general greeting and in recognition of all the great traditions taking place around this time of year.

I can just picture this interaction. Me giving a genuine greeting with a smile on my face, and you acting all butt-hurt shouting "CHRISTMAS" at me with that "there see, take that" expression on your face. Sounds like you're going to need a little extra MERRY in that CHRISTMAS of yours. But somehow I don't believe you're gonna get it. Which is really sad. Maybe you should try warming up to people and see what happens.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Time to Get The Heck OFF THIS PC CRAP~! L


Yea I agree. That's actually what my OP was about. Why do you care if I say Happy Holidays? I don't really believe in Christ... So why would I say Merry Christmas? Why should I say it? Because you want me to? Because that would be politically correct in your eyes? Because everything you're saying sure sounds like politics. You can wish me a Merry Christmas. I couldn't care less, I take it as a friendly gesture and go about my holiday. But I'm still going to say Happy Holidays, because I truly hope everyone enjoys their holiday, regardless of what it might be. You gonna cry about it? You gonna bring a little anger into the season? Probably.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wiscto said:


> Yea I agree. That's actually what my OP was about. Why do you care if I say Happy Holidays? I don't really believe in Christ... So why would I say Merry Christmas? Why should I say it? Because you want me to? Because that would be politically correct in your eyes? Because everything you're saying sure sounds like politics. You can wish me a Merry Christmas. I couldn't care less, I take it as a friendly gesture and go about my holiday. But I'm still going to say Happy Holidays, because I truly hope everyone enjoys their holiday, regardless of what it might be. You gonna cry about it? You gonna bring a little anger into the season? Probably.


Seems like you have enough anger for everyone. You gonna cry if I wish you a happy Kwanzaa too? Probably. :hysterical:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

JeffreyD said:


> Seems like you have enough anger for everyone. You gonna cry if I wish you a happy Kwanzaa too? Probably. :hysterical:


Nope. Obviously you're missing the point. You know what I think? I think it's because you're one of those right wing political correctness "war on Christmas" warriors who got exposed by my OP and you don't have a real rebuttal so you're trying to pretend like I care what people say to me during the holidays because you do, and you know you shouldn't. 

Happy Holidays, hater.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Um Woolie if you happen to wander through this thread this would be a perfect example of what I meant about being persecuted for obnoxiousness sake.


You plannin to persecute AK?  I reckon he's just saying that he'll say Merry Christmas without asking anyone to fill out a religious application form first to know if it's ok. He just said it the way he did. 

I would feel odd going around asking people what they were before giving them a "holiday" greeting. How awkward would society be? If I said "Merry Christmas" and the recipient said "I'm a Jew", I would say "well then, you have a great Chanukah".


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Woolieface said:


> You plannin to persecute AK?  I reckon he's just saying that he'll say Merry Christmas without asking anyone to fill out a religious application form first to know if it's ok. He just said it the way he did.
> 
> I would feel odd going around asking people what they were before giving them a "holiday" greeting. How awkward would society be? If I said "Merry Christmas" and the recipient said "I'm a Jew", I would say "well then, you have a great Chanukah".


No he appears to be suffering enough persecution as is, I wouldn't want to add to his pain and suffering.  Although I do think a visit from Krampus might help him enjoy his holidays a little more. 

I was trying to think what I normally say and most of the time I am just responding to others. If they say Merry Christmas I say Merry Christmas back. If they say Happy holidays I say Happy Holidays too. It has never been a big thing for me. I get the impression AK's Merry Christmas comes with rude hand gestures myself.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

The disturbing effect diverse holiday greetings have on society...


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Nah. That's the effect intolerant jerks have on society.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wiscto said:


> Nope. Obviously you're missing the point. You know what I think? I think it's because you're one of those right wing political correctness "war on Christmas" warriors who got exposed by my OP and you don't have a real rebuttal so you're trying to pretend like I care what people say to me during the holidays because you do, and you know you shouldn't.
> 
> Happy Holidays, hater.


Hater? ound: Nope, no anger there! No anger from your followers either. What you think as what reality are, are two completely different things. Your reality is sorely lacking in truth and honesty. 

Happy Kwanzaa! And no, I don't care what people say to me, unlike your angry post here. I'll add it to my rather large and constantly growing collection of the "nice" things said here by those compassionate and tolerant left wings nut cases.

Thanks for proving what we already know to be true. :goodjob:


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

i work in customer service, i dont say happy holidays or merry christmas. I say have a nice day/evening/weekend. if someone says happy holidays or merry christmas, or have a nice 4th etc. I say "thanks you, do the same" it works and doesnt offend anyone.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

If Christmas is about whatever you want it to be, how about allowing hate too? It's all good. Scrooge and Mr. Potter turned it around, but it took a while! 

I don't ever remember "elf on a shelf" as a child and it seems a bit annoying, but apparently it's getting pretty popular and people seem to enjoy it, so party on!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> Nope. Obviously you're missing the point. You know what I think? I think it's because you're one of those right wing political correctness "war on Christmas" warriors who got exposed by my OP and you don't have a real rebuttal so you're trying to pretend like I care what people say to me during the holidays because you do, and you know you shouldn't.
> 
> Happy Holidays, hater.


Spot on!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

So I take it we all agree that everyone can say whatever they want?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If there were a war on Easter, those would all be PEEPS


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If there were a war on Easter, those would all be PEEPS


 Singing: "let my peep-les gooooo!"


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If there were a war on Easter, those would all be PEEPS


They are vile things. I do like to watch the videos of them blowing up in the microwave tho.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Singing: "let my peep-les gooooo!"


Perfect! I just laughed so loud I scared the dogs. Thanks.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I guess I'll elaborate, since a few people popped off and practically shouted "death to all infidels." I say Happy Holidays to strangers if I am the first to greet, for reasons I would think are obvious. Otherwise I tend to wish people a merry whatever they happen to celebrate if I know what it is. With strangers, I usually assume if someone says Merry Christmas to me, that they are going to be celebrating Christmas, and so I wish them a merry one.

Guess I'm just one of those cruel scroogey lefties, eh? Trying to so hard to let everyone know that I hope _their_ holiday, whatever it is, is a joyful one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Singing: "let my peep-les gooooo!"


:rock: :rock:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> They are vile things. I do like to watch the videos of them *blowing up* in the microwave tho.


Those are just the radical martyr PEEPS


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If there were a war on Easter, those would all be PEEPS


PEEPS! :run:.

Sorry just had a flashback to my teen years when a friend whose father ran a local independent grocery and the grocery supply truck off loaded 4 extra cases of them when he was logging in the stock from the order manifest.

When he told the driver and swamper they delivered four extra cases, they told him to keep them because they weren't driving back to the warehouse for four boxes of cheap sugar candy.

He brought the free PEEPs to the hangout quarry and a crowd of about 30 of us underage beer, vodka, bourbon and Boone's wine drinkers helped him dispose of them.

Only thing worse than suffering a teenage hangover is enduring one while fighting the onset of an insulin shock coma as you remember the unlucky ones who had projectile hurled technicolor rocket fuel grade vomit from the sugar and alcohol mixture the night before.

To this day if I see a tray of PEEPs I start to gag a bit as I distance myself from them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shrek I can definitely tell this whole thread has gone to garbage. 
Your post is the only one I can see!!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

"I AIN'T GOING DOWN WITHOUT A FIGHT YA' HEAR!!! DEATH BEFORE DISHONOR."


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I am sorry that I haven't read the whole thread. I an too bust enjoying the spirit of Christmas. I am a humanist and intent on celebrating the birth of a very admirable man -Jesus. I live in an isolated parish in frozen central Sweden. We are 190 inhabitants and 120 (soon 140) refugees. I imagine the refugees are at least 90% Muslim.
Yesterday was our Christmas Fayre at the village museum.








Who do they all want to see?








Father Christmas or Baba Noel as the Muslims call him.
I had to help the little refugees to fill in the list of wishes.








Then I was amazed at one devout (not fanatic, there is a huge difference) He is a good yound man, his wife and baby still in the bombarding of Homs.
He watched the scene for a while then took out his telephone. Put somehrhing in Arabic through Googls translate and painstakingly copied the result. Smiled shyly at me and went over to give it to Baba Noel.








I retrieved the paper later. He had written-
MAY OUR ONE GOD HELP US TO BRING PEACE TO EARTH


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Shrek I can definitely tell this whole thread has gone to garbage.
> Your post is the only one I can see!!


I guess you're one of those people who cares what people do during Christmas, then, eh? Because there is literally no other way this thread could have offended you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> I guess you're one of those people who cares what people do during Christmas, then, eh? Because there is literally no other way this thread could have offended you.


Don't you think it's funny that the same poster that is butthurt over the "war on christmas" is proud that she has so many people on ignore because they offend her? I laugh out loud at the silliness every time she posts that she only sees X amount of posts on a thread... :hysterical:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Don't you think it's funny that the same poster that is butthurt over the "war on christmas" is proud that she has so many people on ignore because they offend her? I laugh out loud at the silliness every time she posts that she's X amount of posts on a thread... :hysterical:


I guess I do think it's funny. I did my best to point out the hypocrisy of those who claim there is a political correctness war on Christmas, by pointing out that it upsets them that people don't believe what they believe or celebrate the way they celebrate. I guess we've really gotten to the heart of the matter. They're just as intolerant as the people who for some reason actually get angry when someone says Merry Christmas to them. I wish I could take both sides of this cesspool of intolerance and make them sit together in a very small room every holiday season. Yea that's right. I said holiday season. All you angry Christians who don't think anything but Christmas should be celebrated in December.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Shrek I can definitely tell this whole thread has gone to garbage.
> Your post is the only one I can see!!


It's *your* loss.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Although I consider myself a Christian, I do not keep Christmas or Easter. The origin of both come from the Babylon Mystery Religion formed by Nimrod who made himself in place of God. However if some one wishes me a Merry Christmas, I am not offended and I reply "I hope you enjoy your holiday season." I won't endorse the day but I have no wish that these people be miserable on their special day. I understand it is the culture of the society I live in and I represent a minority opinion.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

If ever in doubt about what to say you can never go wrong with a big thumbs up and a smile accompanied with _"You have a real good one, eh!"_ People can interpret "good one" to mean whatever best fits them and they can't find fault with the positive sentiment of you wishing them well.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Fennick said:


> If ever in doubt about what to say you can never go wrong with a big thumbs up and a smile accompanied with _"You have a real good one, eh!"_ People can interpret "good one" to mean whatever best fits them and they can't find fault with the positive sentiment of you wishing them well.


I don't know if we can add the "eh" part though since we are south of the border.
Pretty sure you all have a trademark on it.:happy2:


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Don't you think it's funny that the same poster that is butthurt over the "war on christmas" is *proud that she has so many people on ignore because they offend her? I laugh out loud at the silliness every time she posts that she only sees X amount of posts on a thread*... :hysterical:


I know she said she has everyone on ignore so she can't see what we are saying but I don't think it's funny, I feel a little bit sad and concerned for that person's mental health and well being. 

I don't understand why she thinks it's important to make an open post directed to Shrek telling him that everyone else here are all garbage that she has on ignore. :huh: 

If she thinks everyone else is garbage then what's the point of even coming to the forum? It doesn't make sense. :shrug: 

Telling everyone that they are garbage isn't going to endear her to anyone, not even to the people she doesn't have on ignore. All it is doing is opening herself up to yet more loneliness and bitterness for her and an invitation to ridicule and bullying from others. That is pointless unless that is actually what she wants but I think there is something wrong and unhealthy about seeking out that kind of negative attention from others online.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If she thinks everyone else is garbage then what's the point of even coming to the forum? It doesn't make sense.


There are several who have said pretty much the same thing, and that they won't be coming here anymore, but their names are often at the bottom in the list of "who's viewing", and they even show up in the "likes" if they think someone gets in a good poke.
Maybe they think they are invisible?


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

basketti said:


> I don't know if we can add the "eh" part though since we are south of the border.
> Pretty sure you all have a trademark on it.:happy2:


We are generous people and willing to share our ehs with everyone so feel free to fill your boots.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

This board has really gone to .....since the atheists and liberals took over.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Fennick said:


> We are generous people and willing to share our ehs with everyone so feel free to fill your boots.


May I also have a Caesar with those ehs?:happy2:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Don't you think it's funny that the same poster that is butthurt over the "war on christmas" is proud that she has so many people on ignore because they offend her? I laugh out loud at the silliness every time she posts that she only sees X amount of posts on a thread... :hysterical:


Um, not butthurt, I don't celebrate christmas.
Christ was born, in September, and christmas was a pagan holiday all 'christianed' up so chrisitans can get all hopped up. 
Sorry, there is no war on christmas.......

Proud? No, sad. 
Sad that people who have very different thoughts, views, beliefs, can't have an adult discussion. 

You and I are 100% polar opposite, 99.9% of the time; but we both agreed on the crack pot 'pastor' that was encouraging men to abuse their wives, while blaspheming God's Name.
YOU didn't see the way I see it, but we, being 100% opposite could agree that this man was preaching abuse and that is wrong wrong wrong 100% of the time.

Baskertti and I had a great chat about a place where we both used to live. She and are about the same distance apart on most subjects.....but we had an adult discussion about one thing we did have in common. It was only geography, and opinions on Carmelites.......but we could have an adult discussion.

It's sad, that so many SO MANY topics go sliding down the drain in the matter of 1-4 posts.
So I'm not proud to have people on ignore........just letting Shrek know, that I'm not the only one who uses the ignore button multiple times, I'm just the only one that says so.

Nothing funny about this. Nothing.
I learned SO MUCH from so many here......so much.
Now? There's so little to learn, and that's a shame.
Sad. Not funny.



> Shrek I can definitely tell this whole thread has gone to garbage.
> Your post is the only one I can see!!


Post 73

This, whole THREAD, has gone to garbage.

Slow down, read, and re read before you post "your own perception" of what I said.
There is a quote button to help you get it right.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Don't you think it's funny that the same poster that is butthurt over the "war on christmas" is proud that she has so many people on ignore because they offend her? I laugh out loud at the silliness every time she posts that she only sees X amount of posts on a thread... :hysterical:


I've been taking people off it since I got back. Seems that if I don't bristle at everything they say, they don't bristle at me.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> This board has really gone to .....since the atheists and liberals took over.


:hobbyhors


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Christ was born, in September, and christmas was a pagan holiday all 'christianed' up so chrisitans can get all hopped up.
> Sorry, there is no war on christmas.......


You realize this is exactly what I said in the OP, right?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> This board has really gone to .....since the atheists and liberals took over.


I don't see much practical difference myself.
It's the same old crowd saying the same old things they have for years.

Some seem to like to think others have "taken over", but that's really not possible since we are all just members with equal influence.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see much practical difference myself.


We all see what we want.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

mnn2501 said:


> We all see what we want.


So you're just seeing what you want to see then, hah? Because I was going to say that you were...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> We all see what we want.


Instead of what's real?
Pull up some old threads and you won't be able to see any difference.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see much practical difference myself.
> It's the same old crowd saying the same old things they have for years.
> 
> Some seem to like to think others have "taken over", but that's really not possible since we are all just members with equal influence.


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

I had to laugh at this one which is being spread in Swedish over here
"âI can understand that you want to safe guard your Swedish Christmas traditions, but after we have put up our seven-armed menora (advent candle stick), celebrated an Italian Saint (Lucia), brought into our homes a German fir tree (Christmas tree), sat down to watch an American entertainment program (Donald Duck-Disney compilation), eaten Mediterranean rice porridge (rice a la Malta), received gifts from a Turkish Saint (Santa Claus), all in honour of a Jewish pacifist (Jesus) whose mother wore a hijab (Mary) in Palestine (Bethlehem), then we have to consider that Christmas is really about taking good care of each other irrespective of origins, place of birth, gender, age, sexuality, history, colour of skin or religion.â
:shrug:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

reneedarley said:


> I had to laugh at this one which is being spread in Swedish over here
> "âI can understand that you want to safe guard your Swedish Christmas traditions, but after we have put up our seven-armed menora (advent candle stick), celebrated an Italian Saint (Lucia), brought into our homes a German fir tree (Christmas tree), sat down to watch an American entertainment program (Donald Duck-Disney compilation), eaten Mediterranean rice porridge (rice a la Malta), received gifts from a Turkish Saint (Santa Claus), all in honour of a Jewish pacifist (Jesus) whose mother wore a hijab (Mary) in Palestine (Bethlehem), then we have to consider that Christmas is really about taking good care of each other irrespective of origins, place of birth, gender, age, sexuality, history, colour of skin or religion.â
> :shrug:


Love it. :bow:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Saint Nicholas was Greek. There weren't any Turks in Turkey yet, it was just Asia Minor back then, part of the Roman Empire. :bowtie: :lookout:


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

:happy::surrender:


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Shrek I can definitely tell this whole thread has gone to garbage.
> Your post is the only one I can see!!


Actually it's a very entertaining thread and you are missing a lot of Peep silliness.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> I've been taking people off it since I got back. Seems that if I don't bristle at everything they say, they don't bristle at me.


Nice to have you back by the way.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I haven't read through this entire thread, but I'll say that I reluctantly join the bible thumpers in getting more than a little riled at the replacement of Christmas with holiday. Like the origin or not (and to be clear, I don't, it's all a fairy tale) the secular holiday which we celebrate is Christmas. It is not a holiday tree it is a Christmas tree, by point of fact alone. It is not a New Years tree a Ramadan tree or an Easter tree it is only a Christmas tree. There may be a few holidays which have a song or two associated with them, but what we sing are Christmas carols. I recently heard a Dunkin Donuts commercial which mentioned singing holiday carols. No, they are Christmas carols. I don't celebrate the religious origins of Halloween or Easter either, but I don't say happy holiday near those times, I say Happy Halloween or Happy Easter. The only time that replacing holiday is acceptable is when you don't want to say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, but instead shorten it to Happy Holidays.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I do not think that there is a "War" on Christmas but, if the following is true then I would be ashamed to have had anything to do with it...


http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/12/25/va-hospital-refuses-to-accept-merry-christmas-cards.html


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Shine said:


> I do not think that there is a "War" on Christmas but, if the following is true then I would be ashamed to have had anything to do with it...
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/12/25/va-hospital-refuses-to-accept-merry-christmas-cards.html


Yup. That is something to be ashamed of if true. The whole point is to let everyone enjoy their traditions. Anyone who is too offended to walk a Christmas card down the dang hall and hand to to someone who celebrates it should have their head examined.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Shine said:


> I do not think that there is a "War" on Christmas but, if the following is true then I would be ashamed to have had anything to do with it...
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/12/25/va-hospital-refuses-to-accept-merry-christmas-cards.html


Things like that strike me as incredibly silly. The cards made by children are generic so it seems to me that they can be distributed but someone on staff that can ask each potential recipient if they'd like one or not and I suspect that none would be returned. 

I'm all for being sensitive to other's beliefs but logic and common sense should trump blanket policy.


----------

